# Carbon canister delete - help please



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hello, in the process of deleting my carbon canister. Big thanks to Kyle for the help so far 

I've removed it all, blocked off the throttle body and tip.

Not sure what to do with this though? It was underneath the charcoal canister










Thanks a lot 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

Where does it lead back to? If I remember right its the fuel breather, white hose? if so just leave it to vent in the wing, can remove that hose and replace it with 8mm silicone to relocate it.


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi mate I'll take a better pic 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Top two on that block go to fuel rail.

Then the bottom 2, left one went to top of canister and right one went to bottom of canister

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

FMIC on yet?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

What resistor have you used for the plug that was on the canister


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dude.......your water bottle


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Haha yeah in major need of a new water bottle lol.

FMIC is on mate, not tightened the hoses up yet, time didn't allow.

Any more info regarding this post?

Kyle could you post a pic of your car up?

Thanks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

And the resistor is 10w 330ohm 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> And the resistor is 10w 330ohm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ahh, thought so. i cant find one for sale from a uk seller on ebay, but did find a 5w one, thought it might have been ok, but ill have to find a 10w one.

as for your quandry i cant work it out myself, maybe a pic like the first one but from slightly further back may help


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Someone else asked the same, but no answer :/

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=472001

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Here's the resistor mate 

http://m.rs-online.com/h5/mobile/uk/cat ... 160-382%2F

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> Here's the resistor mate
> 
> http://m.rs-online.com/h5/mobile/uk/cat ... 160-382%2F
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


spot on, cheers mate! should have thought of RS, i drive past there most days [smiley=bomb.gif]

also what did you cap the feed from the throttle body with?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Whats the benifit of this delete?


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Performance none, de clutters the engine bay a lot, less chance of a boost leak. And mind was ticking so I got rid of it 

And the throttle body I used an 8mm silicone blanking cap 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Spot on mate thanks


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Also looking at it, it looks like either a second vent, or a return?


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Your welcome bud 

It's got a one way valve on it, and it points from the charcoal canister and towards the black box that houses the 4 pipes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Kyle could you take a picture of your bay please
Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm guessing it can be just blocked as it was feeding back and nothing is coming out of it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> Performance none, de clutters the engine bay a lot, less chance of a boost leak. And mind was ticking so I got rid of it
> 
> And the throttle body I used an 8mm silicone blanking cap
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Less places to leak is always a good thing, what does it actual do?


----------



## tnewson (Oct 19, 2013)

Apparently it draws in the petrol vapours whilst the car isn't running, then uses the collected vapours when the engine next starts up. Just recycles the vapour instead if venting it to atmosphere.

tnewson


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

tommatt90 said:


> I'm guessing it can be just blocked as it was feeding back and nothing is coming out of it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


if its feeding back and a 1 way valve then it doesnt need blocking off, just leave it you want


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

Sorry for the delay ive only just been able to have a look!

Mine doesnt have that pipe, coming out of the black box I have two going to the fuel rail and one that went to the canister (fuel tank breather)


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks  that's strange, what engine code is yours?

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah sounds right, could just block it off all together I reckon 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

tommatt90 said:


> Thanks  that's strange, what engine code is yours?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


APX so that might be why


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Yeah possibly bud, mines a bam. Thank you anyway 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Strange that yours only had 3 pipes mate, vagcat shows apx and bam to both have 4 and the one to the bottom of the canister 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

My apx also only has the 3 pipes, i looked earlier.


----------



## Gary.C.H (Jan 23, 2013)

done this on mine mate, couldnt get an answer either so I had a chat with bill at badger5 he advised me to blank it off, 
and its been running sweet ever since,
top two go to fuel rail
left one you vent down the wing 
and the bottom right one you blank off,

hope this is of some help to you


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

That's great mate thank you so much !! 

Can get my car back on the road now lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ordered a new coolant expansion tank too, on offer for anyone else who needs one..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackshaddow (Jan 5, 2016)

Hy friends i am dealing with a fuel leek on the 4 th petrol pipe exactly the second black one that comes from top of the charcoal canister and go's under the car back twords the petrol tank but before the petrol filter it is cutt and there is the petrol leek
I'll attach some pics and please give me an advise 
I would apreciate if someone can post a link with a diy easy charcoal can delete please


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

blackshaddow said:


> Hy friends i am dealing with a fuel leek on the 4 th petrol pipe exactly the second black one that comes from top of the charcoal canister and go's under the car back twords the petrol tank but before the petrol filter it is cutt and there is the petrol leek
> I'll attach some pics and please give me an advise
> I would apreciate if someone can post a link with a diy easy charcoal can delete please


Hi,
One pipe being cut is apparently normal. Was asking the same question a while ago when i noticed while changing the fuel filter.
I cant help you what is does or why its leaking there. I do know there is the n80 valve on the charcoal filter that somethimes fails causing the filter to not work properly.


----------



## blackshaddow (Jan 5, 2016)

I will change the charcoal can tomorrow and open mine to have a look if i can recondition it
i'll clear all the pipes as well


----------

